# Applet darstellung fehlerhaft



## bennibach (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das alte Problem, dass meine Browser mein Applet anders darstellen, das es Eclipse macht.

Das Problem ist, dass jeder Browser das Applet nur bis zu einer bestimmeten (von Browser zu Browser verschiedenen) Pixelreihe darstellt. Wie ein Bild das nicht vollständig geladen wurde. 

Woran könnte das liegen? Funktionieren tut das Applet - ich kann die Funktionen benutzen (soweit ich die Schaltflächen sehe!).
Das Applet ist komplett mithilfe von Graphics gezeichnet.
(Ist das etwa dem Browser zu viel Arbeit?)


Danke für die Mühe


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (21. Sep 2006)

Das klingt als hättest du in Eclipse und in deiner HTML Seite unterschiedliche Angaben zur Höhe und Breite des Applets gemacht.

Also in deiner HTML Seite die das Applet einbindet steht ja sowas wie:


```
<applet archive="baum.jar" code="baum/Baum_Applet.class"  width=640 height=480>
```

In Eclipse kannst du das einstellen, indem du oben im Menü auf Run->Run... gehst und dann in dem sich öffneden Fenster auf parameters klickst. Wenn du bei beiden die gleiche Höhe und Breite einstellst sollten sie auch gleich aussehen.


----------



## bennibach (21. Sep 2006)

Ja das steht so in der html, aber der Browser berücksichtigt nur die width.
Selbst wenn ich height auf 1000px stelle ändert sich nix.

Dazu kommt, dass jeder Browser anders entscheidet, wo er das Applet abschneidet.


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (21. Sep 2006)

Also Firefox in der neuesten Version hat damit keine Probleme, wenn ich die height auf 1000 stelle, dann muss ich zwar scrollen um das ganze Applet zu sehen, aber es hat die richtige Größe.


----------



## bennibach (21. Sep 2006)

Bei mir schafft das weger Opera, noch Safari, noch der Firefox - egal welche height ich einstelle.
Ich bin ziemlich ratlos...


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (21. Sep 2006)

Hm das ist komisch, setzt du vielleicht im Applet selbst die Size neu? Ansonsten vielleicht kannst du mal den Link geben, dann kann ich testen ob es bei mir geht. Dann wissen wir wenigstens, ob es ein genereller Fehler ist oder irgendwas was aus irgendeinem Grund nur bei dir passiert.


----------



## dsv fritz (22. Sep 2006)

Verwende doch die komplette Beschreibung des HTML-Tags:

```
<applet width="300" height="400" code="applet.class" align="middle" hspace="0" vspace="0">
</applet>
```

Vielleicht löst das dein Problem.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Sep 2006)

Glaube ich kaum. Der Applet-Tag hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## bennibach (6. Okt 2006)

Hallo, 

die size wird im Applet auch nicht extra gesetzt. 
Die "width" kann ich ausserdem bliebig ändern. nur die "height" eben nicht.

benni


----------

